# S starting to HTF? Banker craziness?



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

My bank is in a mostly Hispanic city and I recently had a very scary moment there that was scary precisely because it is becoming almost a daily occurrence here along the Southern border/coastline. I watched a couple treated very rudely by an employee and while I was musing on what I just witnessed, another employee came over to wait on me and treated me with the exact same rudeness, that is, tried to give me the bum's rush out the door without even respecting the fact I was a customer with an existing account and said I was there about a problem in my account, just like the couple ahead of me.

That couple and I were the only anglo-appearing people there. No person-of-color would have mistaken the treatment for anything other than racist profiling. This has been increasing in routine encounters with cashiers, drivers, etc for the past few months from occasional to almost-every-day. These are not street thugs being openly hateful towards the "oppressor race", but regular working people. I have always noted one or two who have an "attitude" but only recently has it become so common and also apparently supported by onlookers.

I actually have become nervous about going out in public, which of course is the purpose of the tactic that I suspect is being fueled by Democrat-dominated social groups like my own Catholic church and unions, etc. Being a prepper for some years, I am able to live a secluded life during at least this phase of the rise of US Fascist State, but the timing alongside the wave of youth being pushed across the border is interesting.

Another interesting thing: QVC, Home Shopping Network and other similar affluent-middleclass merchants are heavily pushing women's scarves and maxidresses as if everyone is dressing like they do in Muslim society! Now, personally, I like the cover-up style but I have not seen it actually being worn anywhere, so something other than supply-demand is at work, here.

I'm actively moving my finances now into as much non-banking capacity as I can. Most of the people I have to do business with are low enough in the totem-pole that when the banks profile all of us out of their world, we can easily move to barter. 

I frankly think we are within a year of it. Or less.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I get treated with a kidding attitude at my bank.All the cashiers are female,good looking,very nice and very pale.
The only guy is my neighbor and he's VP for the region and shouldn't even be there but it's his choice.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

First of all, move out that community. Second, close your account and tell them why once you have your money in hand. I will not live in a community I am not welcome in, I will not be a customer anywhere I am not welcome. 

I watched the movie "Elysium" not too long ago, kind of a futuristic thriller/action movie. I liked it. But the one thing I noticed, that really hit home, was the interpretation of Los Angeles (Southern California), fundamentally having been taken back by the Mexicans. Everything was in Spanish, the people were all Hispanic, the non-Hispanic's spoke Spanish, and most importantly, the community was a cesspool of poverty and crime.

Go figure.

Anyone out there that does not see that they are "taking back the United States", one illegal at a time, is a ****ing fool. And our government is allowing it to happen.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bank what is this used for?? You don't actually trust someone else with your lively hood??


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> First of all, move out that community. Second, close your account and tell them why once you have your money in hand. I will not live in a community I am not welcome in, I will not be a customer anywhere I am not welcome.
> 
> I watched the movie "Elysium" not too long ago, kind of a futuristic thriller/action movie. I liked it. But the one thing I noticed, that really hit home, was the interpretation of Los Angeles (Southern California), fundamentally having been taken back by the Mexicans. Everything was in Spanish, the people were all Hispanic, the non-Hispanic's spoke Spanish, and most importantly, the community was a cesspool of poverty and crime.
> 
> ...


Big dog. Why should this gent/lady move? Isn't this or free country any more.

As for taking my banking somewhere else, that would be first on my agenda


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hard working, GOD loving American citizens are the minority now. We are allowing this treatment of us. Of course, when we call foul, we get labeled anti this and anti that. 
Gonna be a long dark road.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I lived in Salinas, CA for 2 years and 2 months once......once! 

I'd have to be paid a lot to go back. Few have that much.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

The Bank tellers were Mexican?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> hard working, GOD loving American citizens are the minority now. We are allowing this treatment of us. Of course, when we call foul, we get labeled anti this and anti that.
> Gonna be a long dark road.


Ya know? I don't give a **** anymore. I am old enough and my bark is thick enough that I really do not care who calls me a racist just because I want the idiots that I am spending money with to at least speak passable English. I am in northern CA this week. I went to a BBQ restaurant for supper this evening that was recommended by several of the locals as "a really great BBQ". I did not expect Memphis or Texas BBQ in CA, of course. But I at least expected the pricks to get my order right!

I was seated and my waiter came by to take my order. He looked Korean but his nametag said: "Wang" (I thought that was a Chinese name) - whatever... The little prick barely spoke or understood English. I ordered baby back ribs, garlic fries, Texas toast and a Coke. I got BEEF spareribs, tater tots and some kind of weird sushi lookin' thing that is not going anywhere near my mouth no matter how much you pay me!

Since he was 0/3, I figured Wang just got my order confused with another table. Nope. That is the order he put in for me. I called the manager over. The manager was a Mexican, but at least did not sound like he had marbles in his mouth when he spoke to me. I explained the situation and re-placed my order; I even pointed to the items on menu so I was sure he caught my meaning.

The Mexican finally got my order more or less right but it was the worst BBQ I have ever had! I mean, has any human being in the history of BBQ EVER had a rack of baby backs that were tough as shoe leather? - these were. I thought that was the point of ordering baby back ribs; that you were trading the amount of meat for tenderness.

When the bill came, I noticed there was still the upcharge for the sushi-looking crap. Once again, I called the Mexican manager over and explained that I did not order and did not want sushi-lookin' bullshit they sent the first time. His excuse: well they had to prepare it and no other customer wanted it, so I was responsible for it. Frankly, I do not care about prices when I travel. My clients pay for all of my travel expenses. But this is just bullshit!

If any of you find yourselves in the Silicon Valley area, under NO CIRCUMSTANCE eat at Armadillo Willies. It should be a capital crime for them to even call themselves a BBQ restaurant.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh well, With Fukushima frying the West coast, Maybe Bigdogbuc has the right idea? Withdraw every penny, Pack up, Go East as far as you can get?

They will be getting a very nasty surprise along with California...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Ya know? I don't give a **** anymore. I am old enough and my bark is thick enough that I really do not care who calls me a racist just because I want the idiots that I am spending money with to at least speak passable English. I am in northern CA this week. I went to a BBQ restaurant for supper this evening that was recommended by several of the locals as "a really great BBQ". I did not expect Memphis or Texas BBQ in CA, of course. But I at least expected the pricks to get my order right!
> 
> I was seated and my waiter came by to take my order. He looked Korean but his nametag said: "Wang" (I thought that was a Chinese name) - whatever... The little prick barely spoke or understood English. I ordered baby back ribs, garlic fries, Texas toast and a Coke. I got BEEF spareribs, tater tots and some kind of weird sushi lookin' thing that is not going anywhere near my mouth no matter how much you pay me!
> 
> ...


That is bullshit! Thankfully I live in the red neck capitol of Canada, Red Deer born and raised, We do get some immigrants, but nothing like Calgary or Edmonton, And the Immigrants here tend to keep a low profile, and if they do leave their crowded apartments, they tend to try and blend in with the rest of us folks and at least try to experience the wild side of Alberta!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

To the OP, my suggestion would be to use the technology provided by your bank. I can do literally all of my banking at public ATM's, my laptop, or my smart phone. 

Heck, I'm pretty sure my credit union doesn't even have a real office. 

But the banks have already tipped their hand regarding SHTF. Just the other week, the European Central Bank enacted negative interest rates. That's right. Banks in Europe are now PUNISHED for the amount of money they take from the ECB without loaning to customers.

Just a matter of time before that "winning idea" crosses the pond. Mark my words.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Ya know? I don't give a **** anymore. I am old enough and my bark is thick enough that I really do not care who calls me a racist just because I want the idiots that I am spending money with to at least speak passable English. I am in northern CA this week. I went to a BBQ restaurant for supper this evening that was recommended by several of the locals as "a really great BBQ". I did not expect Memphis or Texas BBQ in CA, of course. But I at least expected the pricks to get my order right!
> 
> I was seated and my waiter came by to take my order. He looked Korean but his nametag said: "Wang" (I thought that was a Chinese name) - whatever... The little prick barely spoke or understood English. I ordered baby back ribs, garlic fries, Texas toast and a Coke. I got BEEF spareribs, tater tots and some kind of weird sushi lookin' thing that is not going anywhere near my mouth no matter how much you pay me!
> 
> ...


 so, did you pay for the bait?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> so, did you pay for the bait?


Yep, I made plenty of noise but in the end I did pay for it. Or more correctly, my client paid for it. It still pisses me off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

La Raza will continue their efforts to take over the US; Texas, New Mexico, Arizona and California will be the first states to go. Both our sons were born in Texas and we lived there for years and love Texas, but La Raza is winning.

Some states like Alabama and Georgia enacted strict laws and it seems to be working. But liberal states with big cities like IL with Chicago, NY with NYC will soon go the way of the southwest.

Below are a couple of links to articles about La Raza written in 2006 and 2008 (Michelle Malkin). Its only gotten worse since then, the predictions are coming true...
Exclusive: The Truth About 'La Raza' | Human Events
La Raza Facts | National Review Online


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gotta love Michelle Malkin. She has articles on Townhall.com.
I get the email every day. Lots of other good stuff, too.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Big dog. Why should this gent/lady move? Isn't this or free country any more.
> 
> As for taking my banking somewhere else, that would be first on my agenda


First point, exactly mine. Not only is moving an unacceptable response to hardship in general, but when racial/ethnic conflict is as widely cultivated at the national level as it is in America today, there is no place for anyone to move. Furthermore, every time an individual moves, all of the positive strength of existing social connections is broken. this includes connections with one's own ethnic/racial group as well as with the reasonable members of the opposing group. Only by staying put and maintaining ALL our good relations can we overcome this kind of generalized, non-specific hostility.

As for the second, you'd be surprised what a HUGE percentage of the population cannot open bank accounts anywhere new because of the actual, but unacknowledged, blacklist that is maintained by all banks in the USA. My first encounter with that list was back in the mid-90's, when my bank, a small Boston bank , was bought out by a larger bank. I was in the habit of depositing all my tips at the end of my waitressing shift (usually a couple hundred $$) at the ATM right outside my restaurant, at about 1 a.m., along with the whole group of fellow waiters and barkeeps, and we would all then see each other safely off to our various rides home with only the $10 or one might carry normally. Of course, our money was all in smalls since the boss preferred to make his own deposit with the large denominations. I got tagged in the new bank's system as a drug dealer! My deposits were considered suspicious because of the timing and the small bills! Know how I found out about it? I went on vacation in another state and suddenly needed to get some money out of an ATM. But the bank had tagged me for needing to go in person in order to make a withdrawal. That was the first strike. Other strikes happened the same year when I deposited a paycheck that was improperly signed by the paymaster (different job, had moved on from the waitressing to a professional position in my field). In both these cases, apologies were made and the money eventually straightened out, but my name was flagged in a shared database. Over a period of fifteen years, each time I hit a bump in the road of life,( INCLUDING losing my business in Texas partly due to Katrina damages to the Hibernia Bank based in New Orleans and partly due to a concerted assault on my business by several rivals) and I ended up with a "history" that cannot be erased even though I have paid every debt. In the Hibernia case, my business checking accounts remained in existence in some back file of the new holding bank which told me that I simultaneously was overdrawn and considered a total deadbeat but also had a remaining balance of $6 in that account! I sat through several frustrating meetings with bankers in Austin, Texas trying to straighten that out.

In case you doubt my word or thing this is unusual, just two weeks ago or less, there was a news story (Fox, I think) about the increasing number of people who are shut out of the banking system because of these common blacklists. It was in a discussion of the growing off-books economy. And the Social Security Department has had to accommodate this problem by setting up its own special card-payment system for recipients who are totally unbanked. I have my existing accounts now only because they predate the placing of my name on the blacklist and the law does not allow the banks to remove services from existing customers.

This, BTW, is exactly WHY the big banks are now encouraging their staff to become increasingly rude to apparently low-income individuals on sight, even though outside the slave culture of the Bible Belt it is not uncommon for a relatively wealthy person to dress casually. The most common strategy people use to avoid a problem is to use machines and computers, but since most ATM's have a withdrawal limit of around $300, about once a month I do have to go into the bank in order to withdraw enough cash to pay my rent. I do not pay via automated billing or written check because those methods divulge account info to third parties. (I always withdraw cash and then buy a Western Union money order for major bills. That keeps everyone happy since the cash value is solid and the info still private) And of course anyone who notices a discrepancy on their account has to go into the bank in order to correct it.

The bank I am dealing with now is Wells Fargo. I always have recommended them and actually will continue to recommend them because they have been far better than many of the more corporate banks while being big enough to be stable. I am not faulting them as a bank right now for the treatment I am getting because it is not necessarily deliberate, but it is most likely a result of the current anti-white politics of the society in general merging with market tactics. The Democrats are enforcing segregation in the South, reviving it to pre-Freedom Summer levels, and seem even almost openly admitting they cultivated people like Obama in politics and Al Sharpton in media as agents-provocateurs while the fascist leaders of that party, who are WHITE, laugh all the way to their private banks in their private world.

*sigh*

But some good news: I started making jewelry out of the copper wire I have collected and it has real good barter value in the street!

I am getting better and more comfortable in this post-apocalyptic lifestyle as the war here on the border heats up. The wolves are showing their real colors and the decent people of all ethnicities still have hope of forging our own peaceful relationships in spite of the best efforts of the gangbangers who think they are in power.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Slippy said:


> La Raza will continue their efforts to take over the US; Texas, New Mexico, Arizona and California will be the first states to go. Both our sons were born in Texas and we lived there for years and love Texas, but La Raza is winning.
> 
> Some states like Alabama and Georgia enacted strict laws and it seems to be working. But liberal states with big cities like IL with Chicago, NY with NYC will soon go the way of the southwest.
> 
> ...


La Raza has a charter school here in Corpus Christi. Also here, there is a newspaper published by Democrats called "El Defenzor" and its publisher, Homer Villareal, has been on the Joe Flores local tv show openly talking about the "repopulation" of this part of America. He meant "immigration" but he actually uses the word "repopulation", an obvious reference to genocidal politics and also, in my opinion, proof that this move towards a genocidal level is not accidental or unconscious. These are open Democrat party activists, not fringe people!

But I have too many decent Tejano friends to believe that this level of politics will last long. It will, as another poster said, be a long dark road, but there are too many decent conservative people of all heritages for the genocidal party to prevail. One of the things you might not notice in "vanilla white-bread" America is that the Democrats' tactic of lumping all ethnic Americans in with immigrants has quietly enraged a lot of people who see what is going on. Have you ever wondered about the bizarre anti-French or anti-Cajun elements that periodically crop up in Liberal monologues? It is because we are exactly like the Tejano/Chicano and other ethnic Americans, having held onto our bilingual communities right up into the 1970's and 1980's.

Few people outside these communities can see what we can see plainly, and that is why the Liberal demonize ethnic Americans who are not immigrants. For one thing, we know about the civil war within the Catholic parishes which is behind the present surge on the border.

Francis is not the real Pope. Benedict, a German, is still alive but in retirement. Francis, a left-wing Argentinian, held a war-Mass in Washington recently that outraged many Catholics because he openly blessed the movement of illegals in that mass in Washington DC and supported the present purging of all parishes of non-Hispanic Catholics (*unless you want to join the socialists. In fact, socialism is an anti-Catholic heresy but the control of the media by the Vatican is too strong to let that discussion happen.) UInside the Catholic, Methodist, Episcopalian,a nd other major liberal churches there is something called "Liberation Theology". Scrap the theology and study the politics! Go into the history of the "Children's Crusade" in Europe a few hundred years ago and then look at the Franciscan politics in this country, from the corruption in Irish Catholic Boston, the corruption in Chicago, and the strange culturte of the Franciscan college in Steubenville Ohio, and you will see the full outline of Hitler Revived, USA

And be fore anyone jumps on me, a devout Catholic, for apparently disrespecting the current Pope (apparent Pope), let me point out that the Catholic television network EWTN just recently started selling a rosary on which the image of Jesus has been replaced by a portrait of Pope Francis!

Catholic people like me are stuck in a dilemma, but we can pray our way through. We are going to experience something like the fall of Rome and the Dark 
Ages and the Crusades and Bubonic plagues all rolled into one big mess.

*sigh*


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> The Bank tellers were Mexican?


American, of Hispanic descent. Like most of us, Mexicans around here are Americans, but the ethnic hatred is active and probably because of the ignorant Democrats' insistence on identifying everyone with a suntan, brown eyes, or a Spanish-sounding name as an "immigrant", especially if they don't share the bizarre American phobia about speaking more languages than just English. There is a such a thing as an ethnic American, but now everyone is forced into a narrow choice because of the incredibly ignorant hatred of liberals as well as extreme-right for proper English. If we spoke proper English in this country, the Democrat fascists would stop including all Hispanic Americans under the "immigrant" label.

(If it would not cause a lot of unnecessary trouble for both of us, I would post a hilarious video of my Tejana friend's angry rant about "********" in her very thick Texas-Spanish accent. There are places in Texas that have had Spanish as their first language for 300 years and Texas has been part of the English-dominant USA for only about 160 years. )

The most maddening thing about racism in this country is the fact that it is so obviously artificial.

FWIW, I deliberately sought out one of the employees who was nasty the last time I had to sit down to talk about my account. He almost literally rolled his eyes but was professional enough to have a very stiff, formal attitude while we talked. Within a few minutes I had broken the ice enough to be hearing about his family's recent encounter with cancer after telling him about some of the water-quality issues I just discovered in my own neighborhood.

Keeping it human, keeping it real: that is all we can do.


----------

